
EverQuest lead producer and designer Brad McQuaid has passed away - dtparr
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/11/everquest-lead-producer-and-designer-brad-mcquaid-has-passed-away/
======
jackalo
I was surprised that more people didn't really acknowledge this news with
comments. It's a pretty major thing for the gaming world.

